# Looking for a Solid Snow Goose Choke?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a good time of the year to remind those who are looking for a solid choke to check out the Drakekiller chokes.

http://drakekiller.com/

I've been shooting Drakekillers out of all my guns for many years now and shoot the cheapest loads on the market at the same time and have never been more confident. Go to the top right hand corner of the forum and search "drakekiller" and you'll find dozens and dozens of people here who shoot them and what they think.

These custom chokes are made specially for your gun, matching the bore diameter of your barrel. And it comes with the loads that pattern best out of your gun. No buying dozens of boxes of shells to shoot a few loads at paper, this has already been done for you.

These chokes run $80-85 - contact Kevin Hayer at Custom Gun Works and he'll take care of you.

Custom Gun Works, Inc.
401 N. University Drive
Fargo, ND 58102

Name: Kevin Hayer
Phone: 701.232.8525
email: [email protected]


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

any pattern pics @ 40 and 50 yds. I would love to see some.

Thanks DD


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Decoyin Drake said:


> any pattern pics @ 40 and 50 yds. I would love to see some.
> 
> Thanks DD


Here ya go:

http://drakekiller.com/shotgun-pattern.html


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to shoot a patternmaster and like it, but once i got a drakekiller, i can honestly tell you its the best choke ive ever shot. Like chris said, some of the cheapest shell out there pattern AWESOME. If you like to shoot snow geese, or any waterfowl for that matter, you need to try one. I never take mine out of my gun.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ditto on what they said!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will triple the Ditto on what others have said and raise it with a Hell yeah!

Hands down the best choke I have used. Also Kevin is great to work with and will answer all your questions. Make the call and you won't regret it.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: I can't even take myslef to think about shooting without it! Just ain"t happening!!

Yep...that's a quadruple ditto... :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

From the link showing the patterns....


> I shot 3 of each at 50 yards and then drew a 30" circle around what I thought was the center mass of the pattern.


Aren't ya suppose to have the circle before you shoot so you know what gets into the circle??

Alex


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Drawing the cirlce first will tell you where the gun shoots. Draw a circle put a dot in the middle , use a bench rest and shoot it like a rifle. Not all shotguns or chokes shoot straight. Drawing circle afterwards still checks pattern.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Your true pattern should be shot first then measured, becasue like Oldhunter said, you are seeing what kind of pattern your barrel shoots, not how straight your barrel or you shoot.


----------



## p2005_16 (May 30, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a drakekiller and I shoot an extrema 2 with a 28" gun barrel. Took the barrel to a local gunsmith to get the bore diameter measured, and he talked me out of it. He did have a good point. He said the extrema 2 shotgun has a good pattern and range to it, and if I would get a choke I wouldn't gain much for the money being spent on it. I do know my gun has a descent range to it. A good point that he had is the people that sell the chokes shoot a lot of shells and pattern them, but no one shoots the gun more than the manufacture itself to see how it shoots and patterns. If there was something that good why wouldn't the manufacture include it in a sale? why doesn't the manufacture sale a aftermarket choke if they are suppose to be so good? This got me and now I don't know what to do.

Also looking back on posts about the drakekiller choke, I did see someone selling their drakekiller choke that was for an extrema 2. Reading this and being told the information, I am skeptical.

any information will help.....anyone shoot an extrema 2 and use the drakekiller choke


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

p2005 16 You need a new gunsmith. Did he pattern your gun? If I remember correctly some of those extrema's shoot poorly right out of the box. Let me put it in perspective. You can buy a brand new truck and it runs great, but you can add aftermarket parts that will make it do things better than the origional equipment. Chips, exhaust systems, shocks,tires, all of these things can be improved with aftermarket products. I could list many things that perform better with after market products but I think you get my point. My guess is that some guy did not like his extrema 2 and decided to sell the gun. When someone sells a gun they usually sell the set of factory chokes with it and sell the custom chokes seperatly. Many of us hardcore ND snowgoose hunters use this choke because Kevin spent many hrs developing this choke for a specific purpose. It shoots a $10.00 box of shells tight and even. This choke is not for everyone. If your not a good shot dont buy it, Use your factory mod and spray and pray.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im the one who sold the choke tube. I did NOT sell the gun. The extrema 2 shoots amazing out of the box. I have had mine for around 3 years now and have had no trouble with it. I sold the choke tube for my dad. i have a pattern master extended range and we think that choke tube is better with the xtrema 2 than the drakekiller. Personal preference though i suppose. i personally never shot a drakekiller and form how much i like my pattern master probably never will. for snow geese the pattern master extended range is deadly. when i hit the birds they are dead. not many get clipped or flutter away. it brings them down on high ones in the decoys and high ones pass shooting and it really smacks the close ones. Probably again just personal preference but i think the pm extended range shoot the best


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

First, I would like to thanks Chris and others for the good comments on Drakekiller choke. I do not like to get involved on debate on these forms, because I could spend way too much time doing so. But sometimes the need arrives. Old hunter and Mav answered the first question about patterns, correctly so I do not have to explain that one. Now, I need to comment on p2005_16 post.
"Extremma 2 has a good pattern and range to it, and if I would get a choke I would not gain much for the money being spent on it."
Where do I start with this one? What does he consider a good pattern or range? What factory choke and what shells is he using? Does the factory tell you to what choke to use and match the load to bird you are after? There is a lot involved in getting the right combo for killing birds at long range. Getting good patterns in the 30 to 35 yard range is easy, especially with smaller sizes of shot. It is not the case with larger sizes of shot at longer ranges. I consider longer ranges to start at 45 yards. The Drakekiller is for long range shots for large ducks and geese. To consistently kill birds at this range you need a few things. 
1). A pattern of the size pellets that will penetrate the bird with enough pellets hits to kill it consistently.
2.) A choke that can give these patterns at these ranges.
3.) A shooter that can make the shot.
I go into this more on my web page. From years of testing choke styles and loads I have found what it takes and the Drakekiller is it. But to get things right, I need the bore diameter of the barrel that the choke is going to be used in. I do not care what shotgun you are shooting, BORES VARY. To prove my point, here are bore diameters in order of the last 10 Drakekillers I have done to some popular shotguns.
Extrema-Opt. SBE- Crio SX2-IVP
.736 .728 .742
.728 .721 .739
.734 .726 .741
.732 .721 .738
.732 .725 .744
.730 .721 .742
.734 .723 .743
.735 .723 .740
.728 .733 .744
.732 .723 .738


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

The bore diameters above got pushed together. First row going down are Extrema-Opt,second SBE-Crio,and third SX-IVPlus.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I posted this back around the end of January. I havent gotten out and shot it at farther ranges but Im sure it will still be impressive.

Got my DrakeKiler in the mail last week and I just got in from patterning it with Kevins recomended loads. Heres the break down.
3" #4 I cut open and counted the pellets=237 pellets, 3" #2=147 pellets

#4 at 40yards=201 pellets inside 30" circle=84%
#4 at 30yards=221 pellets inside 30"circle=97%
#2 at 40yards=106 pellets inside 30"circle=72%
#2 at 30yards=131 pellets inside 30"circle=89%

Kind of windy out today and there was too much snow to get the bench out of the shop. All in all though I am amazed. I also figured I was replicating hunting condtions with the wind and shooting off hand. Yes, I also could have shot farther but I wanted to see what this choke would do under "typical" decoying conditions. I couldnt find my old patterns form my kicks choke, but I remember shooting #2 at 30 it was tough to get over the 100 count. I also shot the #4 at 20 yards through the Drakekiller and got 100% pattern. Some other day Ill shoot at 50 and 60 yards. All was out of SBE II. Didnt take any pics either.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was looking around on the web about choke tubes and found this on Duckhuntingchat. com. I thought it was interesting and thought i would share. If it would have been at 50 yards you would seen the DK seperate from the others even more.

Gun: SBE II
CHOKES: Patternmaster Ext., Kicks HF Modified and Full.

1. Federal Premium High Heavy 3" 1/4 oz #2 1450 FPS 
2. Kent Faststeel 3 1/2" 1 1/4 oz #2 1625 FPS 
3. Federal Premium High Heavy 3 1/2" 1 1/2 oz #2 1500 FPS

Patternmaster @ 40 yards 
Load #1: 121/156 = 78% 
Load #2: 98/156 = 63% 
Load #3: 145/187 = 78%

Kicks Modified @ 40 Yards 
Load #1: 112/156 = 72% 
Load #2: 104/156 = 67% 
Load #3: 142/187 = 76%

Kicks Full @ 40 yards 
Load #1: 127/156 = 82% 
Load #2: 99/156 = 64% 
Load #3: 160/187 = 86%

The Kicks Mod gave average numbers and covered the board evenly. The Kicks full was too tight for decoys, but should be great for pass shooting and geese. The patternmaster gave average numbers, but left holes big enough to miss, more of a blotchy pattern. The heavy and slow loads patterned better than the fast load. IMO, i think the fast loads don't like anything more than a modifed.

2ND DAY

CHOKES: Terror .675 (spot on measured) , Carlson IM .700 (.702 measured), Drake Killer Custom .712.

Loads:

1. Federal Premium High Heavy 3" 1/4 oz #2 1450 FPS (all around) 
2. Kent Faststeel 3 1/2" 1 1/4 oz #2 1625 FPS (fast) 
3. Federal Premium High Heavy 3 1/2" 1 1/2 oz #2 1500 FPS (heavy)

Terror .675 
1. 127/156 = 82% 
2. 137/156 = 88% 
3. 127/187 = 68%

Carlson IM 
1. 126/156 = 82% 
2. 118/156 = 76% 
3. 134/187 = 72%

Drake Killer 
1. 127/156 = 82% 
2. 129/156 = 83% 
3. 153/187 = 82%

The Terror gave tight dense patterns with load 1 and 2 but not so well with the heavy load, it left some bad holes. More for snow goose and pass shoot.

The Carlson IM gave a really good even pellet distribution, it is really nice. This and the kicks mod are the best performers so far.

The Drake Killer is TIGHT, again, more suited for snow goose and pass shoot. I wouldn't mind using this for turkey hunting!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Bought one last fall and was impressed with being able to discuss shipping "in a hurry". Shot my first triple green head and was convinced. Have had one bad day with snows...but the other two in the group were too. So - can't blame that on the choke.


----------

